# IMS shower screen & baskets for La Pavoni



## BeansForBreakfast (Sep 17, 2017)

Just wondering if anyone has any experience using IMS shower screen & baskets in a La Pavoni.

Is it worth the extra cost? Does it make a noticeable difference to production or taste?

I know the general consensus on these things, but can't find anything with specific regard to the Europiccola/Professional.


----------



## BeansForBreakfast (Sep 17, 2017)

Really, nothing, not a whisper, nobody has any thoughts on, or interest in, this. So many La Pavoni's out there, and not a one using IMS?

Is that because it's not worth it? Will I be wasting my money? Or no-one knew/thought about it, have they only recently become available? If this has been covered before and I missed it, please someone tell me.

Will I be guinea piggy, again?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Can you get 49mm IMS baskets ? Jim


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I didn't know they were available, have you seen them somewhere?


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

BeansForBreakfast said:


> Just wondering if anyone has any experience using IMS shower screen & baskets in a La Pavoni.
> 
> Is it worth the extra cost? Does it make a noticeable difference to production or taste?
> 
> I know the general consensus on these things, but can't find anything with specific regard to the Europiccola/Professional.


It looks to me like these haven't been out long so likely not much feedback to be had yet. They seem to be a special order for AVX Cafe Hungary and not listed on the IMS website. I've only had my Europiccola for a couple of months but from what I've learned there are probably other things that have a far greater effect on the end product than tinkering with shower screens and baskets. I think most of us understand controlling the group temp is probably the main priority once you get the basics right and that's what I am concentrating on at the moment using a k-type thermocouple on the group.

Having said that I am tempted, they look good and the price isn't outrageous so could definitely be one for the pimpers among us. I already have a larger Edesia basket which holds about 2g more than the original and I'm fairly happy with that although I do notice some sediment in the cup so there might be room for improvement there. If the IMS holds a similar amount with smaller (and apparently more accurate and highly polished) holes perhaps it could make a worthwhile difference in the cup.

Haven't done any research on shower screens yet so what is the consensus?


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Can you get 49mm IMS baskets ? Jim


https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/162684350346 - the set is also available separately from the same user.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

slamm said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/162684350346 - the set is also available separately from the same user.


Very tempted - thanks for the info


----------



## BeansForBreakfast (Sep 17, 2017)

Yay, it lives!

I first found them on http://www.theespressoshop.co.uk at £19.44 each - shower screen, basket.

Also available on ebay (GBP approx), multipack £26.80, shower screen £13.40, filter basket £13.40.

As I've been looking at parts that I might need to buy (depending on the state of Pavoni I purchase, some had no baskets),

I came across these on TheEspressoShop, I also noticed that the models for sale on Mr. Ceccarelli's site, had IMS shower screens.

Naturally I was curious as to the efficacy of an expensive(2-3x price of regular versions) item, and so came here to ask if anyone had any thoughts.

Of course I'm not suggesting that it's a magic shower screen/basket, that would just be silly!!

I realise that there are other difficulties with La Pavoni lever models, however, I don't believe management of overheating and improved filtration are mutually exclusive. I have several ideas (that I will try out) to reduce overheating, I have some experience in the areas of heat recuperation & reduction(& ice cream making) that has inspired me, if I have any success, I will post on the forum. I should like to do all that I can (afford), to improve the taste of the coffee in my cup, not sure I'd call it pimpin', shiny new handles (courtesy of @jimbojohn55), on the other hand, are totally unnecessary, have nothing to do with coffee, and absolutely are pimpin'!

Thank you to everyone who replied, even if you didn't know(@GCGlasgow, @jimbojohn55) they existed, this is probably why I have not found much info online. @slamm - the information about the Edesia baskets taking an extra 2g, is useful to know. I also checked IMS site, but could find nothing for those part#, & as you say seems likely they are new.

As I had a £15.off ebay voucher, that was rapidly expiring and hadn't found anything to buy with it, I decided (with just 3min to spare) to buy the shower screen & basket pack on ebay, only cost £15 (same as regular ones).

Once I have a consistent Pavoni coffee routine going, I will do some (not very scientific & certainly subjective) comparisons, and post the outcome here. Hopefully, can save anyone else wasting money, if the difference is negligible.

Stay tuned for '[mind-blowing|barely noticeable] difference using IMS' updates.


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

BeansForBreakfast said:


> Yay, it lives!
> 
> I first found them on www.theespressoshop.co.uk at £19.44 each - shower screen, basket.
> 
> ...


How did you find them? I'm tempted/


----------



## raistlin (Dec 18, 2017)

Francisco Ceccarelli posted one vintage EP with these a while back.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Anyone used the IMS basket and screen on a Pavoni yet and if so did they make any difference?


----------

